# Tarantula Information for Beginners (and More)



## Ungoliant

Below are some helpful resources.  (Rather than having half a dozen or more pinned threads, which clutter the top of the board, we are pinning this index.)

While the focus is on beginners, there are other threads on health and more advanced species that may be useful to more experienced keepers.

If you have a thread or other resource that you think belongs here, DM me, and I will add it if appropriate.

*About Tarantulas*

*Anatomy and Terminology*

glossary of anatomical terms
basic external anatomy (illustrated)
basic external and internal anatomy (illustrated)
in-depth guide to tarantula anatomy and taxonomic terms (illustrated)

*Beginner-friendly Species*
All of the most commonly recommended species for beginners come from the New World (North and South America); Old World species (everywhere else) are not suitable for beginners, because they have more potent venom and tend to be more defensive, faster, and/or more reclusive.  Below are some recommendations by knowledgeable keepers.

The 13 Best Beginner Tarantulas (video by Tomoran): based on a poll of keepers
Beginner Species (video by EulersK)
Beginner Slings (video by EulersK)
The Best Beginner Species (video by Tomoran)
beginner species recommendations (by PanzoN88)

*Tarantula Care*
*General Information*

Fantastic Beginner Tarantulas and How to Keep Them (by wingedcoatl): This is a basic primer that applies to most New World terrestrial species that beginners would keep.
Tarantula Sling Husbandry – A Comprehensive Guide (by Tomoran): There is also a video version on YouTube.
Beginner Info: This is an older thread, but it may still contain useful links and information.
Quick Reference guide to answer common questions: This is an older thread, but it may still contain useful links and information.
Help … My Tarantula Buried Itself! (by Tomoran): It's normal for tarantulas to burrow, especially as slings.

*Enclosures and Setups*

The proper use of heat mats (by basin79): Heat mats are often unnecessary, and many recommend simply heating the whole room instead.  However, they can be an economic option, particularly if you only have a few enclosures that need to be heated.  If you choose to use heat mats, here are some tips for doing so safely.

*Guides for Specific Genera or Species: Beginners*

Husbandry Notes and Videos (by Tomoran): These focus on the care of particular genera or species (not all of these are beginner-friendly).
_Avicularia_ and _Caribena_ (by Venom1080): These are the most beginner-friendly arboreal species, commonly sold as pinktoe tarantulas.  These species are less tolerant of newbie mistakes, so we recommend getting feedback on your enclosure beforehand.
_Avicularia_ and _Caribena_ (by viper69): More helpful advice.  See above.

*Guides for Specific Genera or Species: Intermediate and Advanced*
We don't recommend any of these species for new keepers, but we are listing all care guides in this thread for the convenience of more experienced members.

Ornithoctoninae (by Nightstalker47): For _Citharognathus_, _Cyriopagopus_, _Lampropelma_, _Ornithoctonus_, and _Phormingochilus_
_Poecilotheria_ (by Venom1080): Old World arboreals with potent venom
_Psalmopoeus irminia_ (by Storm76): defensive (and often reclusive) New World arboreals -- much of this advice applies to all _Psalmopoeus_
_Theraphosa_ (by Nightstalker47): commonly sold as goliath bird-eaters
_Tapinauchenius violaceus_ (by Storm76): lightning-fast New World arboreals

*Handling, Bites and Urticating Hairs*
Most experienced keepers discourage handling, because it provides no benefit to the tarantula but does increase the risk of escapes and injuries (to the tarantula or you).  If the tarantula walks or jumps off of you, it could fall to its death.  If the tarantula bites you, you might reflexively fling it to its death.

Not handling (along with using tongs for maintenance and not sticking your hands in the enclosure) are the best ways to avoid being bitten or haired.

While all beginner-friendly species have mild venom, and bites are easily avoided, being bitten would still be an unpleasant experience.  (A large tarantula could inflict a painful mechanical injury with fangs alone.)

Most New World species (and all commonly recommended beginner species) have a special patch of hairs called urticating hairs, which usually appear on the abdomen as a shiny patch.  These hairs detach easily from the body and are often barbed.  Tarantulas lay these hairs around the enclosure and embed them in webbing as a defense mechanism.  Most species with urticating hairs can also flick them at perceived threats.

Hairs that come in contact with your skin may produce an itchy rash that can last for days in sensitive individuals.  (It is also possible to become more sensitive to these hairs over time with repeated exposures.)  This is just a nuisance.  If you are especially sensitive, you may want to wear gloves when doing maintenance.

However, it is really important to avoid getting hairs in your eyes, as they can potentially cause lasting damage if left untreated.  (You should see an eye doctor if this happens.)  To avoid getting hairs in your eyes, do not rub your eyes or face while or after working with your tarantula or its enclosure.  Wash your hands after working with your tarantula or its enclosure.  Avoid placing your face within hair-flicking range of the tarantula.


Tarantula venom, and anaphylaxis
urticating hairs: reaction, treating, and effects of continued exposure

*Tarantula Health Issues*
Below are some helpful discussions of common health-related issues.

*Molting (Ecdysis)*
Tarantulas must periodically molt (shed their entire exoskeletons) to grow, and females will continue to molt even after reaching maturity.  The technical term for this process is ecdysis.

Signs of pre-molt (a single sign might not mean pre-molt, but if you are seeing multiple signs, it is likely pre-molt):

refuses food
seems more lethargic, skittish, or reclusive than normal
coloring looks drabber than normal
spontaneously shedding hair around its enclosure (unprovoked by external stimuli)
seals itself into its burrow (do not disturb sign)
entire abdomen turns dark (not visible on larger tarantulas without a bald spot): will molt within a few days to a week
makes a molting mat: will likely molt within a day
flips onto its back or side: it begins!

In the vast majority of cases, a molting tarantula should not be disturbed.  Once your tarantula is finished molting, it should not be fed until its fangs completely harden (turn black).

Tarantula Stuck in Its Molt?  Look Here for Advice (by boina): *This is an emergency*; a tarantula stuck in its molt will die without prompt intervention
Checking for the sucking stomach on your molts (by Nightstalker47)

*Other Organisms in the Enclosure*

All you need to know about mold (by boina, a microbiologist): tl;dnr: most mold is harmless
All you need to know about mites (by boina, a microbiologist): tl;dnr: most mites are harmless

*Other Issues*

Dyskinesia in tarantulas  (by The Grym Reaper): sometimes called "dyskinetic syndrome" (DKS)
treatment for impaction (blocked anus) (by Emmaalyse): this condition is often fatal without intervention
"anesthetizing" your tarantula (by laservet): for medical procedures

*Identification and Sexing*

*Identification*

How to Request Species Identification: Requests to identify (or confirm) a tarantula's species or variation must be posted to the appropriate gallery.  Please see this thread for instructions.

*Sexing*
Sometimes you may see numbers like 1.0 or 0.1 or 0.0.1.  This is a shorthand notification indicating the number and sexes of a tarantula species that an individual or dealer has.  The digits stand for male.female.unsexed, so 2.1.3 would mean the owner has two males, one female, and three unsexed individuals of the same species.

How to Request Sex Identification: Requests to identify (or confirm) a tarantula's sex must be posted to the appropriate gallery.  Please see this thread for instructions.
How to Determine the Sex of Your Tarantula
Sexing tarantulas with a molt (video by z32upgrader)
Spermathecae sexing (Molts): Request sexing (from molts) or browse examples as reference images.
Spermathecae Resource Thread: In addition to our own spermathecae gallery, you may find these images helpful.
Epiandrous fusillae sexing (Not Molts): Request sexing (from images of living tarantulas) or browse examples as reference images.

*Breeding*


Tarantula Species Known to Double Clutch: species known to produce more than one viable egg sac after a single pairing

Reactions: Like 43 | Thanks 1 | Helpful 3 | Award 2


----------

